# 67 GTO fuel pump



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm thinking I need to change the fuel pump. I've got an oil leak at it's gasket. It also lets fuel drain back down through it when not running.

How difficult is it to replace? It doesn't seem like it's that hard, but looks can be deceiving.

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Fairly easy. Disconnect and PLUG the fuel lines. (note which line goes where) Unbolt the pump and pull straight out. Clean and prepare gasket surfaces...reverse procedure to install.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Sounds about what I thought. Thanks. 

Hey... Odd question.... Do people swap them out for electric pumps? Any advantage to doing that?

Also... Is it normal for fuel to drain back into the tank through the pump or is that a sure sign this one is shot?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

it is not normal for fuel to drain back to the tank like that. You could have a bad pump or carb problems....or a leaking fuel line between the tank and pump. Electric pumps are mainl used for High pressure/ high volume applications and for fuel injection....stick with the mechanical one for your car.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

When replacing the pump, if it's hard to align the holes, rotate the engine 180 degrees to get the pump off the pump lobe on the cam, just bump the starter til it bolts up easily.
I wouldn't go to an electric pump.
I just put a new motor in my 70 and used the old pump and it takes a bit to start the car, so I have the same problem. But, I swapped carbs and am blaming that, but am going to swap out the pump as it is cheap. Probably just junk stuck in the check valve.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Just ordered a new pump from Ames Performance as well as a few other goodies.

Its got the early model pump without the vent tube.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

What else did you order?????


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> What else did you order?????


New window crank knobs, new bits for the sun visors to stop them from falling all the time, hmm.... new glove box and screws for it...

That's about it for now...


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Dang... Ames Performance is quick. I order it this morning and just received the UPS tracking number. I will likely get to swap the new pump in this weekend.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

AMES has been around for a long time. They are a real good company.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Be careful with the bolts, easy to strip on the threads on the timing cover


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Fark...









Something isn't right.

First.... The pump Ames shipped had the outlet going out the side rather than straight out the bottom. So I wasn't able to reuse the steel fuel line.

So... I made a new one and gave myself a crash course in line bending. That was a hoot... I hope I didn't restrict the flow with the bends.... Fark... Maybe I'll call Ames about the pump and see if they have one like the pump.

Second... I think I may have installed it wrong. The car will run but it doesn't fill the fuel filter like the old one did. 

I'm gonna tear into it again on Sunday.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

maybe a loose clamp on the line, air getting in andnot letting the filter fill.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try to get the correct pump from AMES they are a good company. Then go from there........this is just one of many GTO adventures.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why not just get one from NAPA, it's where I got mine.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Why not just get one from NAPA, it's where I got mine.


None of the local stores had them in stock. They would charge me shipping and tax whereas buying from Ames I just pay shipping.

Anyway... The line I bent should be fine. It's not pretty but it is kink free. I think I have the pump arm on top of the pump cam(?) rather than below.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What?? NAPA will NOT charge you shipping, they never do me, and the part usually will be there the next day if they don't stock it.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Yup... I called them last week before ordering from Ames. They were gonna charge me shipping to special order the part.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok... Weird...

Before pulling the car out of the garage today, I opened the hood and verified that the clear plastic fuel filter was indeed nearly empty.

As expected the car was difficult to get started. Once started I backed it out of the garage and put it up onto the ramps. 

After shutting it off, I opened the hood and the filter was full of fuel. I was surprised because when I did the work on it last Friday it never did fill the filter with gas. You could see it spitting into the filter.

So... Is it possible some crap from the tank or within the line broke loose and partially clogged the pump/line somewhere and restricted fuel flow? 

I'm gonna fire it up and head to the auto store for a couple new fuel filters. I wanna change this one out and keep a second one handy here in the garage.

I'm glad I don't need to pull this pump back off the engine and yet perplexed as to why it works now but didn't on Friday. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds to me like the car needs to be taken on a good drive to clear the crap out of the various systems.....check the little filter that is built into the carb inlet..........


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

PisnNapalm said:


> None of the local stores had them in stock. They would charge me shipping and tax whereas buying from Ames I just pay shipping.
> 
> Anyway... The line I bent should be fine. It's not pretty but it is kink free. I think I have the pump arm on top of the pump cam(?) rather than below.


If you order online from advanced or autozone and ship to home you have to pay shipping, if you walk in the store and special order it you don't have to pay shipping.

There is no way to get the pump arm on top of the pump cam.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

jetstang said:


> If you order online from advanced or autozone and ship to home you have to pay shipping, if you walk in the store and special order it you don't have to pay shipping.
> 
> There is no way to get the pump arm on top of the pump cam.



I think I know what the problem was. The air has to be bled out of the filter.... sort of. The same thing happened when I put in a new filter today. 

There was some bit of junk in the old filter when I checked it.


----------

